# Better get your fishing in now!!!



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Accuweather isn't looking good after this week. Don't get me wrong about this week, it should be awesome through the weekend. But after that, kiss it goodbye. I don't see a day on the extended forecast below 40 degrees. I am getting my muskie trolling rods set up cause those reservoirs are gonna be ice free in about 20 days if that forecast is right.


----------



## RangerZ118 (Feb 6, 2011)

good i cant wait!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Anything more than 3 days out on accuweather is absolutely unreliable. We were supposed to be fishing in 42 degrees and sunny on Saturday according to Tuesday's forecast. We ended up with 25 and 3 to 5 inches of snow. It's gonna be a while. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Plus overnight temps are still below freezing. 16 hours of below freezing will undo 8 hours above twice over. Rain will be the only factor that speeds the melt. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

wannabite hit it on the head


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

not to mention the 18 inches of ice on skeeter and the 10 to 12 on berlin and westbranch.... this week will put another inch or 2 on there.... I don't want this ice fishing season to stop.... been catching tons of walleye!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Now that I'm on 60 hours a week, i wish it would stick around but I won't have time to fish it. Maybe in march? Lol


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

All the other weather reports are looking good 40 and up starting Friday...I can't wait come on warm weather..Have not seen the grass for over a month and half....JIM....CL...........


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

go figure.....just as i started to really get on top of them.....is been a fun year fellas..i think i am going to cry now


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

20 days til ice free you say, that would put us at feb 27th. i would bet against it, in fact the ice we have now is likely to be around til middle march. i drilled through 18 inches at mosquito this weekend, and it not going anywhere soon.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Temps in the 20's would be nice for a while. Tired of freezing! I still have way too many new places to fish. I don't want the Season to end yet.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

You would be suprised what one day of 50 and rain would do to the ice. That warm up in JAN, I lost 4 inches on my pond. The weather report has changed to the cooler side since my post, but I am still getting the boat ready cause if it's right, it's gonna be on early this year.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, i always like those few days a year you get to ice fish when its 45 degrees.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*The warm temps will help, not hurt the ice conditions.* It will melt some of the snow on the ice ... refreeze, then be even safer and more solid.. plus easier walking to & from your spots.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

John I agree with you the warm temps. during the day will make it easier to walk and drag..The night temps are to stay in the teens..May have to wear your cleats..could be slick..Just be safe and enjoy it while it is here...The ice can stay but this damn snow has to go....JIM....CL....


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

40's in the day, and 20's at night, and i can ice fish till the 4th of july. i'd be in heaven.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Just look for me. I will be the guy on the ice in my shorts and t shirt. Seriously I like to ice fish on those warm days. The problem is when we have a thaw like that the fish seem to turn off.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I must be hallucinating then, because the 10 day forecast I'm looking at only has 2 daytime highs above freezing; 38 & 41, Sunday and Monday respectively. Hell, tonight's low is 9, Wednesday low of THREE, and Thursday a low of 7!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

The real ice fishi'n killer, here in Ohio, for sure, is the rising water levels!!!! All that good ice just sitt'in there, and 25' of shoreline water-between you and easy walking, no snow cover, heaven! I don't want to see any of that crap for a while! I'm gonna get all I can 'till I can't no more,then get the little Lund "ice cutter" out & make a path on a lake somewhere! -----------sonar.............


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't give a crap about seeing(or cuttin' for that matter!!) the grass as someone mentioned, but I'm guessin' we will not be able to get the boats out before March 12th, but we'll see. Surely, I've been wrong before, on both ends of it!!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

-4 degrees on the thermometer this early morning..... i think we got an inch of new ice! ha ha. I'm so excieted for spring fishing.... yet i'm going to miss freezing my but off(no shanty) for the sake of fileting up 8 inch perch. my freezer now has around 20 pounds of ice gill and perch filets... by far my best year on the ice. so i guess spring can wait.... a bit longer.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

There's nothing else like ice fishing at night when it's 45 degrees. No shanty, no heater, no snow and easy transportation of gear, tearing up on the slab craps and walleye............Mark


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

It was to be up in the 30's and 40's Starting Today...That's what they said Monday. now it is moved to the Middle of next week..So to all you icer's out there looks like you will have ice till April...LOL...Don;t mind the cold just all this Damn snow...If it warms up I may be tempted to take a bucket and walk out and do a little fish'n myself...Be Safe out there ...JIM....CL....:C


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Joe01 is out on New London and he measured the ice at almost a foot and a half. And it is almost all clear. It's gonna be a while yet. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Carpman said:


> Accuweather isn't looking good after this week. Don't get me wrong about this week, it should be awesome through the weekend. But after that, kiss it goodbye. I don't see a day on the extended forecast below 40 degrees. I am getting my muskie trolling rods set up cause those reservoirs are gonna be ice free in about 20 days if that forecast is right.


He'll be saying the same thing March 10th.........Mark


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

The weather report is now saying after Saturday not one daytime high below 40 degrees and not one night time low below freezing for as far as I can see. I know there is a lot of ice out there but with daytime temps in the 40s to 50s and night time temps not even reaching freezing, wouldn't it seem we only have a couple weeks left at most of ice fishing, if the weather people are right of course?


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Several factors to consider. The water is still 32 degrees and the ground is still frozen. There is still snow. The amount of thermal energy trapped on those lakes and ponds is pretty substantial. Sun reflects off of light colors so even bright sun doesn't have as much effect as we would think. If the temps stay in the 40's or 50's, we still have close to 3 weeks on the inland lakes. Sustaining those kind of temps through February into march is almost impossible. We will have some melt and some rebuilding. I would say the earliest we would have open water is mid to late march. I may be wrong but this ice will take at least 4 days of above freezing temps to even start to hurt this ice. Rain will accelerate it but it take some serious rain to take it off. We can't undo 2 months of ice building in to weeks without a serious weather pattern change. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Well that is some very good information right there!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

bassmastermjb said:


> There's nothing else like ice fishing at night when it's 45 degrees. No shanty, no heater, no snow and easy transportation of gear, tearing up on the slab craps and walleye............Mark


:F Thank goodness! I'm sick of the nights of teens and single digit temps. Makes me think about finding myself a good woman - with a nice Lake Erie Boat (Please send pics of boat).


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Not to mention also that we have about 12" of snow that's gonna turn into water on saturday and sunday.......that should F things up a bit too.

I am seeing now at least 3 days of rain in the forecast mixed with those high temps.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

god I hope not!..please no!!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Carpman said:


> Not to mention also that we have about 12" of snow that's gonna turn into water on saturday and sunday.......that should F things up a bit too.
> 
> I am seeing now at least 3 days of rain in the forecast mixed with those high temps.


And if the water on top of the ice is deep and flows into any open ice holes, it could turn them into Whirlpools and make the holes bigger. I've seen that before - pretty spooky!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

If we get the warm weather ...The ice may stay for a while but all the run off from this snow will raise the ice and create a moat around the floating ice..May have to bridge to the ice and that in itself can get dangerous...We shall see what we will see..Good Luck and be Careful and think safety...JIM....CL....:F


----------

